

Study reveals that 1 in 10 Americans think that HTML is an STD - visakanv
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-1-10-americans-html-std-study-finds-20140304,0,1188415.story#ixzz2v4HRdE4Y

======
visakanv
\- The study involved 2,392 men and women 18 years of age or older. The
participants were not told that the study was specifically looking into their
knowledge of tech terms.

\- The study was conducted by Vouchercloud.net, a coupons website, as a way to
determine how knowledgeable users are when it comes to tech terms.

------
thenerdfiles
It's the lingua franca of the Web.

